
World Series of Stock Trading – 80% done, 24h Meteor hackathon submission - wishlist
http://devpost.com/software/wsost
======
wishlist
This app can be turned in to a webview compiled app for iOS and Android.
Meteor seems like a really fast way to build. Are there any other tools to
build even faster?

Building responsive CSS and managing client state on server DB with callbacks
was a bit time consuming. Using React, and some sort of FSM framework, and CSS
tools for fast complete customization would have helped.

------
wishlist
Hey, guys here was my submission of World Series of Stock Trading for the 24h
Meteor hackathon. Unfortunately, I didn't have time to get the transactions to
work, but if you like the idea and the progress, please vote.

~~~
wishlist
Here's the direct demo link by the way:
[http://worldseries.meteor.com/](http://worldseries.meteor.com/)

------
wishlist
I'm also thinking about continuing with the idea, so please let me know if you
want variations or features.

